# Photoshop Forum Like This One?



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a Photoshop forum similar to how this one is for Lightroom?


----------



## chipotle (Jun 5, 2011)

There is one here http://www.photoshopgurus.com/forum/


----------



## edgley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've posted my PS questions here; always got good answers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2011)

Out of interest Tom, what kind of PS questions do you have?  We were talking about starting a PS and PSE for LR Users subforum here, and just keep it quite specific to the kind of things photographers need, and I'm still bouncing the idea around.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh no !! There are  already too many PS related questions compared to LR questions without actually encouraging it


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 6, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ...
> We were talking about starting a PS and PSE for LR Users subforum here, and just keep it quite specific to the kind of things photographers need, and I'm still bouncing the idea around.


 I'd be all for that since I'm still relatively new to Photoshop,
If you do make such a section, I'd make it a rule that any questions therein would have to be releated to Photography,
and/or the operation of PS in conjunction with Lightroom.

And I'd think about keeping Googlebot & Co. out of that section, so you don't get people coming in with PS questions from a WebSearch.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, we'd have to keep it very specific to LR users if we do add that option, as we don't want the LR stuff becoming diluted.  

What if we made it a private subforum for existing members only - i.e. X numbers of LR posts before you can view and post in the PS sub-forum?  

It just seems silly for our users to have to sign up for yet another forum just to get answers to odd photography-related PS questions, and the most PS forums tend to be more graphic-design oriented.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 6, 2011)

X# of posts sounds good, I would suggest however the X# to be around 30,
which in my opinion would demonstrate a degree of seriousness in using Lightroom,
thus keeping the Forum Lightroom orientated.
Just my 0.02 cents worth...


PS.  Oh, and don't forget to keep the search engine bots out of that section,
otherwise, well, you saw what I wrote above...


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 6, 2011)

I have my reservations about having a separate PS/PSE forum. I'm afraid that it might greatly dillute the LR part, since the range of functionality in PS/PSE is so big and the possible questions about "how do I achieve ...." are so many.

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on the fence with this at the moment. Some thoughts:
How would it add to what we have?
Would it depreciate what we have?
Who would do all the answering?
I do think there is value in doing one thing and doing it well...............


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> I'm on the fence with this at the moment. Some thoughts:
> How would it add to what we have?
> Would it depreciate what we have?
> Who would do all the answering?
> I do think there is value in doing one thing and doing it well...............


Good probing questions!
I think a PS/PSE forum could compliment what we have.  But I don't think it would add to what we have.  The potential to depreciate what we have is high.  Adobe already runs forums that cover all their products.  What does an independent Lightroom Forum add to that anyway?  Well as it turns out quite a bit. When I started looking for answers when I started LR2.2, the Adobe forum was too confusing to me with LR and all the other products represented.  Also lightroomforums was independent and for me, an advocate of Open Source, that meant a lot.  Especially when it comes to getting answers about bugs in stead of stonewalling (not that I think Adobe 'stonewalls' like I have seen in other vendor forums).   
I don't think my mind is made up yet either.  "Who will do the answering?"  It won't be me. I'm not all that comfortable with PSE and far removed from PS to even consider adding a PS badge to  my LG badge. 

Recently there was a question on a problem upgrading a user's PSE catalog.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...f-Elements-catalogue-changes-partition-letter.   Other than to get the user going forward in LR, I'm not sure Paige, Beat or I were able to satisfactorily determine why the problem occurred other than to determine that LR faithfully converted a PSE database but the PSE database contained but ignored the error.  Perhaps this is a situation where having some PSE/PS gurus on board could have resulted in a more satisfactory outcome.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Out of interest Tom, what kind of PS questions do you have?  We were talking about starting a PS and PSE for LR Users subforum here, and just keep it quite specific to the kind of things photographers need, and I'm still bouncing the idea around.


 Any PS questions I have are, and would be, related to photography.     Mostly, how to do something kind of questions. 

For Lightroom related questions, I've found this forum to be an excellent resource for getting helpful and accurate information, and very timely too.   Usually within a few hours.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmmm.  I think we need to let this idea sit for a little while and come back to it.  I don't mind answering a bunch of PS stuff, but I've got some other things I need to catch up with before I can spend even more time on the forums.  I'd be up for covering it once I've caught up though - I learned loads from the early days of the LR forum and having to test things to answer questions, so I'm sure it'd improve my PS knowledge further too. 

There were a couple of things that started me thinking along these lines again recently.  One was the ACE exam - it's still very specific to photography, but it now includes basic Bridge and PS stuff that you can't do in LR - HDR, panoramic, etc.  Those are the kinds of things that I'd imagine cropping up in the new PS for LR Users subforum.  The other was a few people emailing to ask if I'd written a PS for LR Users book, covering the same kind of questions.  These aren't people who want full-on PS knowledge - they want to do the extra bits to their photos that they can't do in LR.

Shall we leave it to stew for a while and come back to it in a few months?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2011)

In my best Texan drawl,  “If it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”  Yes, let's let it sit for a while  and see if really need something special for pixel editors.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 7, 2011)

Good decision !!


----------

